# Pictures of Lizzy 12 weeks old



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Now that is a set of ears!!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

She's AWESOME ! (she looks like Elly Mays sister...)


----------



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

She's a cutie that's forsure and rotten to the core...lol


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

*too funny!*

Love the ears! Rylee will be 11 wks on Tuesday and she looks like a bat! ROFL!!! She is all disproportioned right now!!!
This pic was 2 wks ago...I swear her ears stood up over night!!!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow you getting Dish Network on those things??


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Cute puppy!


----------

